
Tools of the Trade - jackhoy
http://www.jackhoy.com/web-applications/2015/09/04/tools-of-the-trade.html
======
RaitoBezarius
I find that it is extremely useful to use ZSH instead of Bash as shell.

OMZ, Prezto, antigen are framework very useful.

~~~
jackhoy
Thanks, will take a look

